# Scheduled Chat???



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking of setting one up for a while. So I'm wondering does this hold any interest??? Please mark your answer on the poll and leave some comments


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I see somone marked "NO"
So let me ask, How come?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

It depends on the date, time and if I figure out how to use it!! I've got other things to do besides hang out in forums (this and others) all day and night. :roll:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 3, 2008)

I say yes, I am game.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 3, 2008)

I said no and the reason I said no is because the times I did attend chat,there was no reptile chat but a lot of sexual inuendos meant to be cute but weren't.  

Brat!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

This happened in the tegu talk chat??
The chat is heavily moderated to help keep things from getting too out of hand. We try to keep things clean for all users :?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

I will attend.Besides I am there everynight  lol


----------



## Mike (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be there.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 3, 2008)

AB 


> This happened in the tegu talk chat??
> The chat is heavily moderated to help keep things from getting too out of hand. We try to keep things clean for all users



Yes it happened there and either you were all afk or your idea of inappropriate talk and my idea of inappropriate talk are two different things. :wink: 
No biggie,I just leave if its not what I expect.

Brat!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 3, 2008)

im in


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> AB
> 
> 
> > This happened in the tegu talk chat??
> ...



Well it is very possible all the mods were afk as we cant spend our lives watching the chat, but I'm certain if you had notified one of the moderators we would have taking care of things.
Dont let some bad apples ruin the orchard  
I understand coming into a chat at random anything can happen
and there might not always be somoene watching over, But I can *Promise* you that in a scheduled chat that the moderators would be there in full force to take care of any issues.
I hope you reconsider things, you wouldnt be disapointed in a scheduled chat.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 3, 2008)

OK I'll try anything once,twice if I like it. :wink: 

If I can manage it I'll give it another try.

Brat!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

That sounds good. And please if any issue comes up with in any part of this site please notify a moderator and we will do our best to come to a fair outcome for the matter at hand :wink:


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

As for the rest of this thread, 103 views and 11 votes???
What's going on here lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

Start voting people!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

I've viewed it 5 times. Voted once.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I voted a Maybe.

I think it would be an okay idea to do so. I'm on there all the time though, and most of the active people on the website are usually on there as well lol. 

Go for it!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> and most of the active people on the website are usually on there as well lol.


Except for me!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 3, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> RehabRalphy said:
> 
> 
> > and most of the active people on the website are usually on there as well lol.
> ...



Yea we noticed.... :roll: 

J/K dave!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

lol count me in


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

OK. Lets DO IT!!!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought I'd just bump this up :lol:

And Dave, Glad to see you've gotten with the program


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

Basic IRC is OK. I tried a warez channel on EFNET that a friend ran. It was very confusing with 50 things scrolling by every second! I guess it's better than a conference call because you can't speak at the same time as another person. It may get confusing at times, but it's all there in writing to refer to. Adding links is great too. I'm still a little shakey with copying them, it doesn't seem to work every time or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in too. I think it would be great. I'd love to get to know all the people on here a little better. With this great group, who wouldn't?


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm up for a good chat.


----------

